# FDA releases first ecigs study



## Stroodlepuff (8/3/16)

And the results are surprisingly good... 

https://aspenvalleyvapes.com/fda-releases-first-e-cig-study-will-regulations-be-pushed-back/

The FDA has just released the first wave of their Electronic Cigarette, Tobacco study, and the results do look promising for the vaping community.

A conference held by the Society for Research on Nicotine and Tobacco included presentations from numerous organizations. The most interesting presentation was from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and National Institute of Health’s Population Assessment of Tobacco and Health (PATH). They shared their results for the first wave of their study on electronic cigarettes and tobacco.

PATH is a long-term study, mandated in 2011, to help the FDA gain better understanding of tobacco use. This study consists of about 46,000 U.S. tobacco and non-tobacco users, all above the age of 12. The first wave of this study started in 2013, and the results were presented at the conference last week.

“E-cigs were a big topic in the PATH study, along with many other presentations, as the regulatory and scientific communities try to get a better grasp of the implications from this innovation,” stated Vivien Azer, a tobacco analyst with the Cowen Group.

The data happened to help dispute the claims that electronic cigarettes were a gateway to other tobacco products. A majority of the electronic cigarette users in this study were already consumers of other tobacco products before they started using e-cigarettes.

You can read the results from the study by clicking here!

While the results from the first wave of the study look promising, the most interesting part of the FDA’s study is the fact that their final wave will not be completed until 2022. PATH researchers announced last week that their study will be extended for four years and will include seven waves.

“We view the extension of the study as a positive (given the agency will take time to evaluate findings from the study and could potentially push back any incremental regulations),” Azer said.

Any positive studies regarding electronic cigarettes by the FDA are a positive for this industry. We can’t forget that the FDA’s deeming regulations are still pending, BUT with this extensive study that the FDA and PATH is working on, it is the best news that we’ve heard from the FDA in a long time.

Please don’t forget that this is not at all guaranteed and we still need to stand up for our right to vape. There are some extremely prohibitive regulations pending in California right now, and there are large number of other pending measures that could lead to major regulations in this industry.



Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Informative 4


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Good new indeed. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/16)

Hi @Stroodlepuff and @Andre 
I read the study but I don't understand what they mean when they talk about the age groups using flavours? Do people Vape just pure VG/PG and nic?
That must taste great...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff and @Andre
> I read the study but I don't understand what they mean when they talk about the age groups using flavours? Do people Vape just pure VG/PG and nic?
> That must taste great...


Actually quite a lot of people vape unflavoured, usually very high VG.
They are probably referring to the notion that all these awesome flavours attract non-smoking minors to vaping, which has proved not to be the case so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Cool post thank you ☺


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Thanks for sharing @Stroodlepuff 

Good news 

Also clicked on the link and tried to gather what their study found. Not much was said in that second link other than possibly refuting the gateway to smoking issue

In any event, that is a good finding because the gateway to smoking argument is one of the main arguments of the anti vaping lobbyists.

Will be interesting to follow this and see what impact it has on the pending FDA regulations...


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Stroodlepuff and @Andre
> I read the study but I don't understand what they mean when they talk about the age groups using flavours? Do people Vape just pure VG/PG and nic?
> That must taste great...


I mostly vape unflavoured at 50/50 12mg nic during the day. Makes flavours so much better when I get home and drip 6mg juice. My senses haven't been constantly bombarded. Also I haven't suffered from the dreaded vapours tongue since I've started this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I mostly vape unflavoured at 50/50 12mg nic during the day. Makes flavours so much better when I get home and drip 6mg juice. My senses haven't been constantly bombarded. Also I haven't suffered from the dreaded vapours tongue since I've started this.


The argument for using 'neat' e-liquid in order to not fatigue sense of taste is gaining popularity. I go for bland or gently flavored juices for those purposes, definitely going to try a 'neat' juice thanks to all the good reports.


----------



## Silver (9/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> The argument for using 'neat' e-liquid in order to not fatigue sense of taste is gaining popularity. I go for bland or gently flavored juices for those purposes, definitely going to try a 'neat' juice thanks to all the good reports.



I have reviewed Vapour Mountain's clean cut (unflavoured) here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-15#post-206622

Was nicer than I thought it would be but not something I could do all day. Respect to you @Gazzacpt
Nice thing about it I suppose is that it's very economical if you make it yourself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I mostly vape unflavoured at 50/50 12mg nic during the day. Makes flavours so much better when I get home and drip 6mg juice. My senses haven't been constantly bombarded. Also I haven't suffered from the dreaded vapours tongue since I've started this.



You one strong man bud.
Pure vg/pg no man.... Imagine eating bread with no butter or jam or nuttela inside.
I think I'd rather go hungry


----------



## shabbar (9/3/16)

i also used to vape unflavored when i just started out vaping , it has a sweet taste to it. if i got bored a few drops of menthol concentrate would do the trick


----------

